# Son's new toy



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Here are a few pics (after a wash and wax) of my son's new R32.
It's Diamond Black with Pearlescent finish on an 07 plate.

Lovely car, and seems a lot tighter and better put together than my TT.
There's a more noticeable lag when putting foot hard to the floor in Normal mode than there is in my car, but Sport Mode delivers power instantly as expected.

I think the blue brake calipers are a nice touch, and it's a very good spec car with Bi-Xenons, Auto wipers and lights, Dual-Zone Climate Control etc.





































I like the following pic because there's lots happening in the reflections:




























Rogue


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car and wheels.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Lovely looking car


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice. The 3 door version is a little more pleasing to the eye though.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V nice! (but I would say that  ), I think I prefer the new style wheels they are putting on them now. I hope he has shares in his local petrol station though, he's in for a bit of a shock!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> V nice! (but I would say that  ), I think I prefer the new style wheels they are putting on them now. I hope he has shares in his local petrol station though, he's in for a bit of a shock!


Funnily enough, he's keeping a close eye on his MPG reading. :lol: 
Still, you're only young once :wink:

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Funnily enough, he's keeping a close eye on his MPG reading. :lol:


I got 9 around town and 20-25 on a motorway run. Average was 13-15.

That noise is addicting, but the addiction takes its toll on your right foot!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough, he's keeping a close eye on his MPG reading. :lol:
> ...


9?  
He got 31 on the motorway from Glasgow to my house, which he was pleasantly surprised at 

Rogue


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice. Like the Alloys too? 

I take it you haven't found a suitable Cayman yet?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Very nice. Like the Alloys too?
> 
> I take it you haven't found a suitable Cayman yet?


I won't be buying it until I return from Australia in January, otherwise it'll be sitting in my garage feeling sorry for itself for a month 

I'm keeping an eye on things though. Glasgow Porsche had a cracking Arctic Silver which ticked most of the boxes other than it only had the 18" wheels, but it's sold now.
All they have now is a White Cayman S for just over Â£50k.

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> He got 31 on the motorway from Glasgow to my house, which he was pleasantly surprised at


Sounds about right for a nice tight engine. I drove back to Bristol from Oldham in mine and averaged 25.5mpg a a steady 85 on the motorway - she had 18k on the clock. Wait until she is run-in, he won't be so overjoyed then!


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough, he's keeping a close eye on his MPG reading. :lol:
> ...


Are you joking?! I used to get that in my 420bhp Evo8!! I was going to recomend my sister the new R32 as she neds 4 doors but if its that bad on fuel i'll tell her to get an evo instead!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

The Shell V-Power magazine I get is hand delivered by Mr Shell himself in recognition of my efforts in keeping the broad members in the lifestyle they have become accustom.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> The Shell V-Power magazine I get is hand delivered by Mr Shell himself in recognition of my efforts in keeping the broad members in the lifestyle they have become accustom.


LOL, that sounds about right. My Shell V-power statement has been blank for 3 months since I sold the R32 - so no christams card from my station this year I think especially with the Mini stating me figures of 35-40mpg when I take delivery!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Rogue said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Yes that was why mine went, the noise is great, sounds like someone sucking a drink through a large straw :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Shell V-Power magazine I get is hand delivered by Mr Shell himself in recognition of my efforts in keeping the broad members in the lifestyle they have become accustom.
> ...


My wife has averaged 33mpg in the first 7k miles...

Mostly town driving with the occasional longer run.

She is a slow driver.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough, he's keeping a close eye on his MPG reading. :lol:
> ...


9?

You obviously weren't trying hard enough Kev...

This is from the diesel A4:

(Excuse the choice of radio station  )


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


That's the old engine (they replaced it again this september), and it's been getting even better figures than before so I have my fingers x'd for late 30's.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Is the fuel consumption that bad? I'm considering one for my next car, but every owner harps on about the fuel, surely it can't be much different than a V6 TT and I don't hear too many complaints from them


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> Is the fuel consumption that bad? I'm considering one for my next car, but every owner harps on about the fuel, surely it can't be much different than a V6 TT and I don't hear too many complaints from them


My son seems to be averaging around 23mpg, which I think is acceptable.

Rogue


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the R32, lovely car, lovely sound and great cars to do a long drive in. However, I did a run to Croft and back in a friend's a while back, drove it as I would have done the TT and averaged around 19ish. I couldn't live with that doing the miles I do, just too costly. 

Love them in black though, very sleak. 8)


----------

